# Fur Harvesters Auction May 2015 results



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.furharvesters.com/results/2015/May/may15us.pdf​


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks 220,
Wish I would have targeted coyotes a little more last year. 
I didn't quite get those prices for my yotes, but I wasn't too far from it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We got $55 average for stretched fleshed hides. Most where nice, light northern dogs.

May have gotten more at a "Sale"


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Decent prices for a late sale for sure . Interesting to see how NAFA's sale later this month will compare . Thanks for posting 220


----------

